# Nueva Sede de Post Grado en Estomatologia UPCH



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

El jueves 14 de Diciembre del 2006 la Facultad de Estomatologia de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia (UPCH) inauguró su nueva sede de Postgrado en Estomatología, ubicada en la Av. Salaverry 2471, San Isidro, con una ceremonia a la que asistieron distinguidas personalidades del medio académico, político, gremial y empresarial. 

Esta nueva y moderna sede que ocupa un area de terreno de 2,400 metros cuadrados y cuenta con amplio estacionamiento, permitirá ampliar los programas y cursos que ofrece la Dirección de Postgrado en Estomatología, a cargo de destacados profesores nacionales e internacionales. Además, la sede de San Isidro permite ahora ofrecer Programas de Educación Continua en horarios diurnos, nocturnos y de fin de semana, para que los interesados puedan tomar cursos en diferentes modalidades, extensión y profundidad, con la flexibilidad determinada por el propio profesional. Cabe destacar también que con estas actividades se ampliará la cobertura de atención de la población peruana con servicios estomatológicos de alta calidad y bajo costo.

Al término de la ceremonia se realizó el acto de bendición del local y se develó la placa conmemorativa. Luego, los asistentes visitaron las modernas instalaciones y brindaron con un pisco de honor.

Aqui las fotos:











































































































































































































































El plano del 1er piso... ahi se ve el auditorio




























Fotos de propaganda:























































La fiesta de inauguracion:










Ademas:

Con gran orgullo cumplimos el grato placer de informarles que la Facultad de Estomatologia Roberto Beltrán Neira de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia ha obtenido la Acreditación Internacional de Alta Calidad Educativa expedida por el Consejo Nacional de Acreditación (CNA) de Colombia, prestigiosa institución con amplia experiencia en este campo. La acreditación reconoce públicamente que el CNA –después de estudiar los informes de los pares externos designados por ella– ha comprobado que los programas académicos, la organización y funcionamiento y el cumplimiento de la función social de nuestra institución son de la más alta calidad. Ello convierte a nuestra facultad en la primera del país en obtener este reconocimiento internacional de un organismo oficial. La acreditación obtenida es por cuatro años. 

El proceso, iniciado en diciembre del 2003, tomó arduo trabajo a cargo de la Comisión de Acreditación Internacional de nuestra facultad, y con la activa participación de autoridades universitarias y de la facultad, docentes, alumnos, egresados y empleados administrativos y de servicios.



El lunes 11 de diciembre, en el auditorio de la Asamblea Nacional de Rectores, se realizó la ceremonia central del 37° aniversario de la Facultad de Estomatología Roberto Beltrán Neira, en la que se le entregó oficialmente el diploma respectivo. Asistieron autoridades universitarias y del CNA de Colombia, representantes del Ministerio de Salud, del sector educación, del Colegio Odontológico del Perú y de sociedades científicas nacionales, profesores eméritos, docentes, egresados, alumnos y trabajadores heredianos.



En un acto histórico para la universidad peruana, el Dr. Ramses Hakim Murad, miembro fundador del Consejo Nacional de Acreditación (CNA) de Colombia y representante oficial en esta ceremonia; puso en manos del Decano el diploma de Acreditación Internacional de Alta Calidad Educativa, convirtiéndola así en la primera facultad del país que recibe este reconocimiento de un organismo oficial. Luego, con emotivas palabras, el Dr. Hakim destacó la importancia de esta distinción para el sistema universitario peruano, así como el exhaustivo y largo proceso que emprendió voluntariamente la Facultad de Estomatología para obtenerla. Antes de terminar felicitó calurosamente a las autoridades y miembros de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia y de la facultad acreditada.

El Dr. Freddie Williams Díaz, Decano de la Facultad, expresó el sentimiento de júbilo y satisfacción que embarga a los heredianos, y especialmente a todos los miembros de la facultad, por el diploma que reconoce una trayectoria de 37 años buscando permanentemente la excelencia académica. Agradeció a los directivos del CNA por haber conducido un proceso serio, honesto y transparente, a los integrantes de la Comisión de Acreditación, a las autoridades universitarias y a todos los miembros de nuestra facultad, por su participación y su constante aliento.

El Rector de la Universidad, Dr. Oswaldo Zegarra Rojas felicitó al Decano de la Facultad de Estomatología por este reconocimiento y agradeció a los miembros del Consejo Nacional de Acreditación y a los integrantes de los diversos estamentos que conforman la facultad.





































Mas Info: http://www.upch.edu.pe/faest/noti07/notinaugurapostgsur0612.htm


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

ya parece propaganda al final, pero se ve muy bien. es una de las sedes q no conozco


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Si pues... me salio medio propa porque al final me canse de pegar las imagenes y me dio flojera editar lo ultimo... pero de hecho que es algo importante porque es la primera y unica facultad que tiene eso...


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

agradable :cheers:


----------

